# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Pari  Veoliaa romuksi

## antti

Veolian katubussit 273 ja 275 ovat myyty Koiviston Autolle purettavaksi kuulemma vaihdelaatikkotarpeen takia. Paimelan purkutyöt siirtymässä uudelle firmalle eli Bovallius-palveluille Pieksämäelle.

----------


## TEP70

> Veolian katubussit 273 ja 275 ovat myyty Koiviston Autolle purettavaksi kuulemma vaihdelaatikkotarpeen takia. Paimelan purkutyöt siirtymässä uudelle firmalle eli Bovallius-palveluille Pieksämäelle.


Eivätkös nuo nyt ole Koiviston asteikolla tuskin sisäänajettuja nuorukaisia?  :Smile:  Mitä sitä toimivaa vaihdelaatikkoa kaivamaan ulos sieltä auton uumenista, ei muuta kuin konsernin värit ylle ja linjalle!

----------


## hylje

Volvo Carrus City M-kalustoa asiaan perehtymättömille.

----------


## JSL

Varmaan käyttävät muutkin ehjät osat!

----------

